# Name that station, NYC Subway Edition



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2018)

Nine year old picture, would like to recreate. Can’t remember much about the trip other than we entered and left the city at Grand Central, and some of our wandering was around Times Square.

I’m guessing it’s at Times Square/42nd Street where the 1 and 7 cross?


----------



## jis (Mar 17, 2018)

But Times Square has platforms on the express tracks. This appears to be a local only station on the 7th Ave IRT.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Seaboard92 (Mar 17, 2018)

Could be 50th street on the one train downtown side.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 17, 2018)

That sounds like it’s right. Jishnu was right about Times Square:


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 17, 2018)

That beard though..




Lol!


----------



## DoB (Mar 17, 2018)

That style of platform edge is relatively uncommon. On that line, it's only found at 50 St, 18 St, and Canal St.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 18, 2018)

Was definitely 50th street then. Dang, we even passed through there, but I didn't cross to the other side of the platforms to look.

Many thanks.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Was definitely 50th street then. Dang, we even passed through there, but I didn't cross to the other side of the platforms to look.
> 
> Many thanks.


Then you need to go back. [emoji14]

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jebr (Mar 18, 2018)

I hear there's an interesting group of people meeting up there in September...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2018)

jebr said:


> I hear there's an interesting group of people meeting up there in September...


But would they welcome Ryan into the group?



(only if he shaves)


----------



## gswager (Mar 18, 2018)

Do I need to shave my beard, too?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 18, 2018)

gswager said:


> Do I need to shave my beard, too?


Does it look like Ryan's?


----------



## SarahZ (Mar 18, 2018)

Ryan said:


> That sounds like it’s right. Jishnu was right about Times Square:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_5503.jpg


You were supposed to pick him up! [emoji2]


----------

